# eventi acpi batteria

## Tuxino

Un buona sera a tutto il forum .

Volevo chiedere delle delucidazioni per quel che concerne gli eventi di acpi. Sul mio portatile ho costruito un script in sh da dare in pasto all'evento di acpi /etc/acpi/events/battery. Scollegando la batteria l'evento battery avvia lo script sh che mette in risparmio energetico varie periferiche e ne chiude altre ...... fino a questo punto va tutto ok.

il problema si pone in seguito ovvero se io avvio il netbook da batteria (tipo sono in treno o in pulman o al bar) l'evento battery non si attiva e quindi acpi non mi avvia lo script per il risparmio energetico.

C'è un altro evento da configurare per il boot da batteria ? perchè odio dover accedere al terminale ogni volta che avvio il pc. (e voglio evitare di mettere il su detto script in avvio automatico sebbene sia un ripiego validissimo è poco elegante   )

un salutone a tutti

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ti consiglierei di partire da questa guida : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

----------

## ago

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ti consiglierei di partire da questa guida : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

 

Perché linki la guida in inglese?per chi traduciamo?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Lo ammetto vostro onore, ero di fretta  :Very Happy:  predichi bene e razzoli male, visto che manco tu lo linki  :Very Happy: 

Caro tuxino qui puoi trovare il documento in italiano : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml

ciauz

----------

## bandreabis

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Lo ammetto vostro onore, ero di fretta  predichi bene e razzoli male, visto che manco tu lo linki 
> 
> Caro tuxino qui puoi trovare il documento in italiano : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml
> 
> ciauz

 

Traduttori, siete i nostri miti!

----------

